# 8 gallon cube



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

This design is inspired by a recent to Thailand and Bali. Specially Bali in wet season has a lot of rain (10+ cm a day). Lots of stonework that's been covered by moss. There's more stonework than wood sculptures as the wood won't last in the constant rain and sun.


----------

